# Macap mxd who got it?



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Ok so who won the bid?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't worry he has loads of them


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Kept getting outbid so still on a lookout for a good grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think they are pricey for an unknown quantity


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh that's why I stopped bidding cause was trying to factor in cost of a new set of burrs as well...


----------

